# Critiques of 3 OTTB horses



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are these your horses or horses you're thinking of purchasing?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying them : )


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You mean one of them I presume, not all. :wink:

That first horse has some massive withers, which means he's going to be hard to fit, saddle wise. Not crazy about his long pasterns, either.

The second horse, there's something off about her right front knee.

The third horse looks built rather delicately, and I don't like the way he's standing on those back pasterns.

Out of the three, I like the mare best.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you looking for a horse for Dressage? Jumping? HUS? Small local shows? Higher levels? You didn't give much information as to what your plans are for the horse. Do any of them have training for your discipline? So you aren't starting from square one?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Possibly just the photo, but horse #1 looks as though he's been pin-fired on the both fronts.

Agree with Speed Racer and horse #2's right knee.

I also agree with Speed Racer on horse 3 and the light build. It's legs wouldn't hold up for what I do, but that just me.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I want to get into jumping...I know that Horse 1 has some jumping.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for all the input on these horses : )


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would eliminate the third totally, I really don't like that.

I like the mare best too, but I wouldn't hate the first. Definitely not the third though IMO. He just looks so fragile and I really don't like his hind end at all.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Horse 1 is uphill and quite long and weak in the coupling. I would also like to see shorter cannons on him. Horse two is downhill with pretty obvious buck knee. Horse two also has a bit of a straight shoulder. He has much better cannons then horse 1. Horse three also has long cannons and an upright shoulder. Three also looks buck kneed but buck knees shouldn't affect soundness, they're more of a cosmetic problem. Definitely beautiful horses though! In my opinion, 3 is the best, followed by 2 then 1. I tend to be drawn to the sparkly, showy horses so it's always difficult for me to look past the glamour to the horse itself. Whether you are just wanting a good jumper that stays sound, or are wanting a halter horse, I would go with 3.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you taken lessons-so you don't have to train a 5 yr. old? Or are you wanting to progress slowly w/the horse over the years? Either of the bays could probably get there, but it will be a lot of training. You would get a better answer if we had a little background on your experience, if you're at a show barn, if you have a trainer lined up and/or a riding instructor that is helping you find the "right" horse for your goals. Are you just going for jumping or will there be some dressage or maybe even 3-day eventing?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oops-left some words out of my first sentence-Should be...Have you taken lessons so you don't have to learn the roopes as you train a 5 year old?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Boots, I noticed those marks as well. They could be pixels on the picture, but it's definitely possible that they're from pin firing. If you look more closely, the marks are also on his LF hoof, so it could just be the picture.

I would eliminate the third as well. The critique picture isn't great, but he's built wayyy too downhill for my taste.

The mare would be my pick. She has a lovely shoulder on her and a solid build, with the exception of being slightly downhill.

I wouldn't totally eliminate the first gelding if he has a better temperament and more training than the mare.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just looked a little closer - I'm thinking that I'm seeing those pin firing marks too. I'm not sure though, I'd like to see some closer photos.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Of the three, horse #1 is very classic.. and almost looks like a 'chaser. He is a bit long.. and he is very slender and muscular.. looks like he needs to be let down. #2 is also a pretty nice horse but I would want an Xray of that right front knee. It looks to have a bit more going on than "bucked" knee. Number three is not very good behind.. poor leg angles.. and is very slight of build. 

Number 1 needs his feet done better behind (or needs shoes behind). His heels are very low and it looks like his feet have worn down.. likle someone just pulled the shoes and let him go.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

PS: I would not worry about pin firing. It used to be all horses at the track came out pin fired. I foxhunted with a few of those and they were fine.. it is just something done to deal with bucked shins (and it has been discovered that almost every 2 year old in training will get bucked shins even if they show no soreness.. it is part of bone remodeling for the work they have them doing). 

At one time almost all race horses were pin fired to try to prevent bucked shins. It doesn't seem to work.. but some still do it.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I have not had any training with english or jumping...I have only done western.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

#1 stands out to me. It seems Elana likes him too, and as I believe she really knows her conformation, I'm going to pat myself on the back:mrgreen:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

There's something about #1... he has his faults for sure but I am drawn to him. #2 is ok... cute and chestnut which to me is a big plus, but she doesn't draw my attention. #3 doesn't even deserve a second look to me, plain and awkward... though it might be because the photo is horrible.


----------



## Dulcify (Oct 27, 2011)

Both number 1 & 2 have sacro issues and soreness. Number 2 also looks quite weak behind and knees look terrible. 

My pick would be 1 or 3. The pic of 3 is not a good one but I would not rule him out. I like his neck and shoulder and hindquarters, not the best angle though. Would not make an Olympic horse by conformation but it's all about how they ride huh....

I do like number 1 but I'd be worried about the sacro. Ride them then decide........... I personally would need a better pic of number 3!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

1 is my favorite for what you want to do and could likely do some jumping. How high? that would prove to be seen.
2. is for light riding and broodmare only. fee is waved for that reason. 
3. Is a nice horse but likely not the best choice for what you want. This horse is looking for the relaxed life as possibly a trail horse? So...


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

My favorite is horse 1 and my finance likes horse 2 for breeding and riding. I have to say thank you for all the comments that everyone is giving...it is very appreciated. I wanted to also let you know that I would be more of a backseat jumper right now rather than competitive. I'm going thru chemo and the loss of my stallion in Aug has made me sad and anxious. I thought having a horse would help me not dwell on everything that I have to go thru with my cancer.

Sorry about the story....


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

scubadreams said:


> My favorite is horse 1 and my finance likes horse 2 for breeding and riding. I have to say thank you for all the comments that everyone is giving...it is very appreciated. I wanted to also let you know that I would be more of a backseat jumper right now rather than competitive. I'm going thru chemo and the loss of my stallion in Aug has made me sad and anxious. I thought having a horse would help me not dwell on everything that I have to go thru with my cancer.
> 
> Sorry about the story....


 
Why be sorry? Cancer is a horrid disease and it isn't your fault you were dealt the short straw. I myself have been there and know how important it is to have something else to focus on. Unless you have a huge amount of support, not sure a new horse is perfect for that. I know for me, I was in a constant state of exhaustion from the chemo. 

Then there is the expense. Don't know your situation but... bills tend to pile up. The purchase price of a horse (even the expensive ones) tend to be the smallest part of the cost. Thoroughbreds as a rule (right off the track anyway) tend to have some rather large feed requirements. Some of them level off but some tend to always need MORE feed. Vet bills etc...

Whatever you decide, I am praying for a fast recovery and positive outcome from your treatments. I will pray that if a horse is in the cards for you, the right one becomes your obvious choice. Rescue is a great option too. Kudo's for that.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

scuba-sorry about what you are going through-I had cancer, too, but opted not to do the recomended chemo & radiation. Have you thought about maybe leasing a horse or even pony to get you through this? Then it wouldn't all be on your shoulders, & if it got to be too much there is an "out". When horses get into your blood,they really become a part of us. Stay strong! A gentle (((cyber hug))) coming your way.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I have to be on chemo for the rest of my life and I'm only 43. Horses are part of my life and I waited 30+ to get the last one and he was very special. I don't think that I could lease one it would be to hard to know that someone else owned them. Also I have a fiancé to help with any problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

scubadreams said:


> I have to be on chemo for the rest of my life and I'm only 43. Horses are part of my life and I waited 30+ to get the last one and he was very special. I don't think that I could lease one it would be to hard to know that someone else owned them. Also I have a fiancé to help with any problems.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well, I believe in the power of prayer, don't know if you do, but I will say another prayer for you. I love the idea of rescue and many of those horses that you are looking at are lovely. It sounds like you are most concerned about a partner in a horse, not so much focus on showing? Am I wrong? There are many of them out there that would love to have a caring individual like yourself doting on them. For me, that was indeed the best therapy when I had the energy. Now, my energy is mostly back so... it is great. I really truly hope that all goes well for you and you find that perfect 4 legged friend. Leasing might also be a good place to start to get back in the saddle and find out what you really want to do with a horse before making the investment. Also, often, leased horses might be for sale if it is the right horse for you. Just something to think about.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> You mean one of them I presume, not all. :wink:
> 
> That first horse has some massive withers, which means he's going to be hard to fit, saddle wise. Not crazy about his long pasterns, either.
> 
> ...


Really agree with all three of those to a tee. Get the mare, ride the snot out of her. Looks like a nice sturdy decent put together horse compared tot the other two. WHat are you gonna do with them ?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind words.... joe4d> I want to do western but start learning english and jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the mare best also


----------

